# tracfone gps tracking and 911?



## drmax

Can't believe I'm having to resort to coming here, rather than getting an answer from tracfone "technical" support.....hehehe, and don't get me wrong, this place has always been great help, just "thinking" (yeah, should stop trying to think) that tracfone could have answered me (or a simple google search...which really did not)
Question, I have a tracfone motorola w260 flip phone. If I were to dial 911 and I was unable to speak, does this thing, or tracfone service use gps tracking, to find where I am at? I called 3 people from tracfone, who could not really answer me with 100% confidence. Thx for any help...DM


----------



## SABL

AFAIK you can only be located to an area that will be determined by proximity of the nearest relay towers.

http://www.mecc911.org/html/911_notes.html

Scroll down to where is says "911 does not work so well". But this article only covers Franklin County in the state of Ohio. Best to check with your local Emergency Services... *Do NOT call 911* for this info... call a non-emergency number and ask how cell phone calls are handled and if they have a way of tracing your location. Most 911 calls do not go directly to a dispatcher and are relayed by your phone carrier.


----------



## Flippits

Tis a good question. Friend tells me bout an old lady having fallen into a sink hole of sorts. Unable to climb out, or get a signal in the whole, she dials 911, and throws the phone out of the hole. 911 are able to track her where abouts and she's saved. I don't know if she had an SVC phone, but I do. It makes sense that with more towers around it should be easier to pinpoint a location, but the worrying thing is whether tracfones do prescribe to being tracked. Whats the result of this? All depending on the vicinity of towers?


----------



## Drue Kreft

Ok so I lost my tracfone and I think I had a tracking service on it so I need to know how to find It I have 2 days left on my service and I need to know how to find it it is on silent or vibrate and I've already tried calling it from another phone. Help


----------



## joeten

Hi and welcome to TSF see if this will help How to Track a Tracfone | eHow.com


----------

